
Percolating Nones in Scala - fogus
http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=267933
======
mbrubeck
For those used to Haskell-like languages, Option is the "Maybe" monad and the
"for" comprehension is the equivalent of Haskell's "do" syntax.

